# 2015 UGA/Vandy thread.



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

After the Auburn/JSU game I am suddenly nervous about this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> After the Auburn/JSU game I am suddenly nervous about this.



No need to worry! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

I just hope we get a lot more QB play than last week.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just hope we get a lot more QB play than last week.



Yep, Vandy has to stack up against the run, so Lambert and Ramsey have to make the throws to make them pay.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Please retire Verne.  It is almost sad to listen to him.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Please retire Verne.  It is almost sad to listen to him.



Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

I like ol Verne lol. Especially during the masters


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

C'mon, beat the 'Dores off of Vandy, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Good showing by the uga fans. Impressive


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I like ol Verne lol. Especially during the masters



Golf is slower paced and he does a good job at that.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

This type of weird start always seems to hurt UGA.  No rhythm.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 12, 2015)

Verne is an institution, I like the ol' boy myself.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

UGA getting penetration early.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

UGA's defense is blazing fast.  Vandy's only chance is to run it up the middle.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Would you call that an unfake punt


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

He hit him one step after he released the ball.  Refs trying hand Vandy the game again like 2 years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Targeting my foot.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucky they didn't try and give UGA a penalty for Floyd hitting their qb too hard.  2 hand touch.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

Whoever is in the replay booth should be fired immediately.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

That was a bad bad call


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

This is getting silly!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Whoever is in the replay booth should be fired immediately.



This!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Take that refs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Chubb!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 12, 2015)

horrible horrible call... ref is a vandy fan


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Whoever is in the replay booth should be fired immediately.



Dang skippy...whatever happen to laying the wood to someone while playing. Might as well be playing flag football.

Vandy brought thier own Refs...I see.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

Chubb!!!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2015)

This targeting penalty stuff is getting stupid.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Is Bobo doing the play calling?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Outside of Chubbs run, our offensive is playing sloppy. Why do I hold my breath when Grayson throws the ball?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

When we play a good team we are goi,g down,that had to be BoBo that called them last 3 plays


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Targeting my foot.



Crown of the helmet to the facemask? I don't like it either but that's how I saw it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

UGA dominating in a 0-0 game, lol.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2015)

WTH!?! I see the Keystone cops team showed up to play today.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

weagle said:


> This targeting penalty stuff is getting stupid.



There's been several called already today


----------



## oops1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice kick


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

human joystick gone!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Well there yall go they gave ya the pf call back.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

Mckenzie is back!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

boogity boogity boogity,,,,, he gone.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2015)

Touchdown dawgs! Woof! Woof! Woof! Gata dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Human joy stick


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Crown of the helmet to the facemask? I don't like it either but that's how I saw it



6/3 and 6/4 it's going to be helmet to helmet! It's also football!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

The human joystick is something else. I love watching him return punts.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well there yall go they gave ya the pf call back.



Not really, UGA's 3rd best OLB is out of the game because of a blatant bad call, the block in the back was borderline.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Hate it for Harper... Looks in a lot of pain...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> 6/3 and 6/4 it's going to be helmet to helmet! It's also football!



You're wasting your time Brown.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Refs absolutely stink.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my god!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Refs absolutely stink.



Vandy commits a PF and we get called on it? Ref's definitely suck.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Floyd should not have grabbed that Vandy players hand with his face.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

What the heck kind of call was that!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

Dang....what a bad call.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

These refs need to fired at the half.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Might be one of the worst calls I have ever seen.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

That was a bad spot as well.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

No not just the replay man the whole freaking group should be fired


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> 6/3 and 6/4 it's going to be helmet to helmet! It's also football!



I don't think they would have called it if it had been face mask to face mask but he hit him with the crown of his helmet. I don't think it was targeting. They've been calling a few of those today In other games


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> These refs need to fired at the half.



Why wait till then.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Bout tired of the incompetence of the SEC officiating!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Might be one of the worst calls I have ever seen.



That's what I'm saying


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think they would have called it if it had been face mask to face mask but he hit him with the crown of his helmet. I don't think it was targeting. They've been calling a few of those today In other games



Lots of bad calls so far.. I understand the rule but this is getting silly!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

We're gonna have to beat candy & the refs today fellas


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

Thugs.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thugs.



Yep dem refs are rough


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Dawgs D is looking good


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lots of bad calls so far.. I understand the rule but this is getting silly!



I agree.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

How about throwing the ball on 1st down for a change?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert is terrible boys


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol....we look bad....just ugly


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Dawgs D is looking good



The O not so much


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

If he's our best. Brace yourselves for a LONG season


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

If vandy had any offense this could be a pretty close game.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

In not one to calm for the back up, but this is freakin Vandy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep... Bobo is back... Do we only have 1 run play?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Lambert is terrible boys



He did lose his job at uva


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

Look, I get a vanilla offense, and not showing the playbook...but I'm not getting us not moving the ball or not completeting passes. Am I going all knee jerk here?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert looks confused


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> How about throwing the ball on 1st down for a change?



Chubb Is one of the best RBs in the country. If they open a hole for him he can carry this team


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert not even managing the game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

We'll see Ramsey today...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Dawgs D is looking good



It's Vandy,wait till we play BAMA,its going to be a crime scene


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> in not one to calm for the back up, but this is freakin vandy



this.....


----------



## srb (Sep 12, 2015)

*Well Now!*



brownceluse said:


> Lambert looks confused



That's Two today East/West......
Au/Ga  Qbs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Running backs saving Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Another terrible pass by Lambert.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Ga needs to quit throwing the ball. The RBs can handle this


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

I see 400 yards rushing today for UGA.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> He did lose his job at uva



I think he did. Looks like he should have


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Another terrible pass by Lambert.



He's not very good bo$$


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> I see 400 yards rushing today for UGA.



That great but against much better competition we'll HAVe to throw the ball. I believe we have to try other qb's


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> I see 400 yards rushing today for UGA.



And a big win if they get there


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Heck, I can hand it off.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sony's hip doesn't seem to be bothering him too bad.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> That great but against much better competition we'll HAVe to throw the ball. I believe we have to try other qb's



I agree. Don't think to much longer before Ramsey comes in thought he would win the job to start off with any way.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Jordan Jenkins is a beast. Glad he stayed around another year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Hope uga doesn't play a good team this year and have to rely on the qb haha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Zero passing yards....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Defense is looking good!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hope uga doesn't play a good team this year and have to rely on the qb haha!



I don't like relying on him playing a bad team.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

In all honesty Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert out


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

Ramsey in!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks like it gunna be Ramsey


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

Really though uga doesn't even have to pass the ball and will win this game. 2 stud rbs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ramsey coming in looking ok. Let's see the deep ball.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Really though uga doesn't even have to pass the ball and will win this game. 2 stud rbs.



3 studs... Don't forget Marshal!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Ramsey lookin good so far


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Really though uga doesn't even have to pass the ball and will win this game. 2 stud rbs.



That wont work against a good team.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2015)

So close....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Lambert out



His stats look a lot like Golson's


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

That was a good throw.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Wonder if UVA wants him back?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

At this point, I am ...waiting on the offense to show a little more...but in that limited a time, I like Ramsey.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Why did we not challenge that call? This has been a dissmal first half. Refs have been really really bad too


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Some bad juju in Nashville for the Dawgs.... Need a come to Jesus for the O at the Half. Boot leg Ramsey the rest of the game and work on it next week in Athens


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

This as one side as I've seen a game officiated.  Richt should have challenged that kickoff as it did hit the guys helmet.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

If not for the refs this game would be 28-0.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

The hits just keep coming


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> If not for the refs this game would be 28-0.



Y'all sure Penn Wagers didn't sneak in?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

We should be able to beat the refs and Vandy worst than this.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

That's about right bama


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

The DB's do not know how to turn around or knock the ball down at all.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

DAWGS will be lucky to win 8 games this year the way they look


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

We needed one good bounce.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

The Ball bounce our way for a change!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Some bad juju in Nashville for the Dawgs.... Need a come to Jesus for the O at the Half. Boot leg Ramsey the rest of the game and work on it next week in Athens



I bet the whole team, coaching staff included....I bet they all get to meet with the all mighty.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel back said:


> DAWGS will be lucky to win 8 games this year the way they look



You are correct


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope to see a different team in the 2nd half. They need to give Ramsey more work. He may not be great( makes to many mistakes) but he's the best chance we have. If...I know big if..the lights goes off in his head he could be special. I just don't feel that with Greyson


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> After the Auburn/JSU game I am suddenly nervous about this.



I hate being right times like these.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat vandy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel back said:


> DAWGS will be lucky to win 8 games this year the way they look



The way some of the higher ranked teams are playing today that might be all it takes for a playoff spot. 



Heck, 10rc might have a chance against OU.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 12, 2015)

toledo up on ark, been one of those days


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> toledo up on ark, been one of those days



Not for GT  - 44-7 in the 3rd.  

jt


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Put Lambert back in.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm sick of this run up the middle bull,if your going to do that go with a spread offense...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Not for GT  - 44-7 in the 3rd.
> 
> jt



Right now if GT and UGA was to play GT would walk all over them


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Some terrible throws.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow and yall talked about us and BGSU. This is hilarious


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert has to go.  He has no pocket awareness, he runs when he should stay in, he holds then ball when he should throw or tuck and run.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

BG ain't Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow and yall talked about us and BGSU. This is hilarious



At least our defense showed up.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Lambert has to go.  He has no pocket awareness, he runs when he should stay in, he holds then ball when he should throw or tuck and run.



Yep, not only are his  throws terrible but so is his footwork. Again I trust the coaches but if he's the best we have, like the Mark Schabach said, were in trouble


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Right now if GT and UGA was to play GT would walk all over them



Well - it is Tulane....

jt


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert looks really lost out there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Lambert again...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yep, not only are his  throws terrible but so is his footwork. Again I trust the coaches but if he's the best we have, like the Mark Schabach said, were in trouble



It's obvious we don't have a QB!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally a pick.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe that will help


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 12, 2015)

UGA looking rough but honestly there are a lot of top teams looking rough today! Arky losing, OSU only winning 17 to 0 late in the third, virginia giving ND a fit.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lambert again...



Surely not


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd like to see Bauta out there getting a chance. I think he brings a better element to the position with his ability to tuck it and run if needed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Can't punch it on Vandy WOW


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

What ever happened to our toss sweeps around the edge with Mitchell or Mackenzie?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Lambert looks really lost out there.



He looked a "little" better there but then he almost threw another pick. I just don't see what Mark sees in him. Hopefully time will tell...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Where's Marshall in this game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Are we trying to screw this up on purpose? And how many times do we run the same freaking run play?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

Is this Schottenheimer?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

What's up with the constant up the middle with the new OC? Not impressed with him so far


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

They talked about Schotty throwing in some new wrinkles for the offense, where is it? All I am seeing is same ole same ole.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

If not for Jordan Jenkins, UGA might be losing.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Where's Marshall in this game?



I been wondering the same thing.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Who wants to bet Chubb's in and they run it 3 times up the middle to start off?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Just think if not for McKenzie it would be a closer game...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally an outside run.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally!! Where has that been?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

bout fed up with the play calling.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Should have called an audible there


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Schottenheimer is not very good this game.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope he's just calling a vanilla game just to not tip his hand on what else he has drawn up. Also the D could have about 5 picks right now if they'd just turn and look for the freaking ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

A good call at last.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great play call on that one.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> I hope he's just calling a vanilla game just to not tip his hand on what else he has drawn up. Also the D could have about 5 picks right now if they'd just turn and look for the freaking ball.



Our D is flat nasty


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

I should be used to games like this being a UGA fan lol


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I should be used to games like this being a UGA fan lol




Shouldn't we all LOL!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Hate to say it, but I am sitting in Nashville watching this game on TV.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I should be used to games like this being a UGA fan lol



For real. We always seem to play down to the competition. I just don't understand why Richts teams can't seem to get up for EVERY game?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

15 rushes for 141 for Chubb and 23 rushes for 57 for Ralph Webb, yeah Webb is as good as Chubb, lol.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2015)

65-10 GT  -just a quick update.......

jt


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to say it, but I am sitting in Nashville watching this game on TV.



I'm in my daughters living room over in Hendersonville!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

While not overwhelming 24-7 with the horrible refs is not a bad game.   I really want Chubb to get 200 though.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm telling yall bad juju in Nashville. To get out of there with a W will be just fine. This O has still been very vanilla.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I'm in my daughters living room over in Hendersonville!



Buck we got to get together on one of your trips up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

We play this way against SC we are toast.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm hoping the play calling has been bad to not show it to future opponents, but it has been bad.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Schoty sure is conservative


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

All of a sudden, we can't kick a field goal...smh


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Channeling my inner Munson


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> 65-10 GT  -just a quick update.......
> 
> jt



Outstanding!! Call me when ya'll stop playing highschool teams


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Buck we got to get together on one of your trips up here.



Sounds like a winner to me. 
Ill try to remember that the next time I'm up here.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow Scheu got rocked. Hope he's ok.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Why are not rushing the QB?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Why is our backups in already?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> All of a sudden, we can't kick a field goal...smh



yall are ahead of bama. our Pollack kicker is 0/4 this year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Let's hope they knock the rust off. I'm having visions of Blair Walsh right now


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good play D!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

I just give thanks every day that Loiusville got Grantham now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah, Bo$$ it could always be worse...our D is good


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Too conservative, even up 24-6.  Get some 1st downs, give the defense a break.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 12, 2015)

This game has sucked


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Better put the starters back out there on D, just saying.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Too conservative, even up 24-6.  Get some 1st downs, give the defense a break.



Only 10 point game. Maybe Pruitt will put back in the backups...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

This is some sorry blankety black coaching in this game


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow, i'm speechless.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2015)

Why oh why cant the Dawgs put a team away? We get a few points lead and its like we forget how to play football...I like Richt, but the dude isn't hardcore bloodthirsty enough. alway just enough....CensoredCensoredCensored! now we give them another chance to score.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Pooch kick? Don't change the channel just yet. And now a penalty


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Refs just handed Vandy a few more yards.  Richt and Schottenheimer thought they had the game won.  Now score offense!!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

We have ALOT of work to do it UGA fans


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Before were a good team


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Way to go Ganus!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

Good thing ga's D is playin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

You'd think after this many years he'd know better


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Come on Chubb 200!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Good thing ga's D is playin



Yep...


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Sep 12, 2015)

Georgia will get beaten by many teams this year. Write that down in your notebook.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Thin we are going to see a lot of stacked defenses this year.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

I am really disappointed in the play calling for this game.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

JohnnyVegas said:


> Georgia will get beaten by many teams this year. Write that down in your notebook.



Our D will keep us in a lot of games, but O will probably prove you right


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Defense better play lights out this year, because Schotty and Richt are not very good at putting teams away.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Watching a pack of buzzards fight over a dead possum would have been more entertaining than watching these Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Defense has to put it away, just like I said.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaa go junkyard dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sanders made up for his slip up earlier.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2015)

Fat boy was getting down there for the block,best part of the whole game


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Pretty boring football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

D looks good, but we ain't found a QB yet, boys.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> D looks good, but we ain't found a QB yet, boys.



^^^^^^
This


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Worst 31-14 win I've ever seen played.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> D looks good, but we ain't found a QB yet, boys.



Pretty much sums it up


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> D looks good, but we ain't found a QB yet, boys.



Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

So is Carter out for the next game?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2015)

No. He was ejected in the first half.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

UGA is not a championship team at this point. If Vandy receivers knew how to catch a football, that game would have been much closer and Vandy may have won. Also, if Lambert is the best qb we have, then dang......

Go Dawgs! 2-0


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

This was heartbreaking.  I really thought we had a team this year.  Nope.  Pathetic kicking game, both punting and kicking.  Don't try to sugar coat boys, this was Vandy.  The worse team by far in the conference.  If they had anybody that could catch we would have been scared to death.  And all the Hudson Mason haters, where ya at?  Truly pathetic Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Honestly for whatever reason there is something about us going to Nashville. The only difference in years past  is the D would have found a way to lose this game. The D played a lot of snaps and got hosed on some bad calls. We won the turnover battle to and special teams. If we can find some way to have a decent passing game we'll be ok. Got one more game to get it going. Also nothing fancy with the play calling either that makes me more nervous about out QB situation than anything. TE were not part of the game either... Very weird with the game on the ropes for the most part for Schotts play calling. Very conservative........ The D played a heck of a game and that is a tribute to Hocke as well they never looked gassed as they would have in years past. All in all this team will not win the east with the O playing like they did.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Worst 31-14 win I've ever seen played.



Dern. They won. Be happy. The A team will probly show up next week


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 12, 2015)

At the end of the day, I'll still root for my dawgs!! Win or lose I love em. I just like to complain like all fans!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

very disappointed in the Offense. I think we have a D that will hold it own against any team we play. It is just a shame for UGA to find it self in this shape at QB. I mean has our QB recruiting been so bad that we have to bring in a UVA reject


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Dern. They won. Be happy. The A team will probly show up next week



I just hope the coaching A-team shows up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> very disappointed in the Offense. I think we have a D that will hold it own against any team we play. It is just a shame for UGA to find it self in this shape at QB. I mean has our QB recruiting been so bad that we have to bring in a UVA reject



I would take UK's QB over any of UGA's right now.  With Towles, I could just about guarantee an SEC East title.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't think our passing game is going to scare anybody.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2015)

Other than Chubb a very unimpressive ugly win. Put Ramsey in!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Other than Chubb a very unimpressive ugly win. Put Ramsey in!



I agree about Ramsey. Lambert looks like he's taking selfies back there. Dude can't move at all and looks to get easily rattled. Ramsey will be fine, give him the start.

I don't know, maybe I'm overreacting a little.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I agree about Ramsey. Lambert looks like he's taking selfies back there. Dude can't move at all and looks to get easily rattled. Ramsey will be fine, give him the start.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'm overreacting a little.



He stumbled around and about fell into the end zone once, then Chubb bailed him out with a great run after catch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Daily dwagssuck post . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Foghorn Leghorn said:


> Daily dwagssuck post . .



Y'all better be glad y'all didn't play Vanderbilt today. Y'all would of got torn up, son!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

I won't pile on much but to say uga is a nat champ caliber team..heck even sec champ caliber is laughable. Cough cough slayer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all better be glad y'all didn't play Vanderbilt today. Y'all would of got torn up, son!





"Son??"  That's right, I'm yo Diddy  . . and so is GT !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Billy Bob Crews said:


> "Son??"  That's right, I'm yo Diddy  . . and so is GT !!



What? You my P. Diddy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> What? You my P. Diddy?





I'm yo Thug Diddy !!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 12, 2015)

There's gotta be a reason ramsey isn't starting and we seeked out a transfer who won the start with 1 month of practice.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 12, 2015)

And we've run about 8 of the same plays last week and this week


----------



## tcward (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I won't pile on much but to say uga is a nat champ caliber team..heck even sec champ caliber is laughable. Cough cough slayer



Sorta like the Orange that just got Sooner scoonered.....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I won't pile on much but to say uga is a nat champ caliber team..heck even sec champ caliber is laughable. Cough cough slayer



Volsux isn't even relevant. Y'all just fell out of the Top 25.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I won't pile on much but to say uga is a nat champ caliber team..heck even sec champ caliber is laughable. Cough cough slayer



Ummm... Cough cough... How did your choke of a game go?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

tcward said:


> Sorta like the Orange that just got Sooner scoonered.....



No not exactly. I haven't called for 10rc to win but 8 games. The ou game doesn't effect us in the sec. I know for a fact we are not a nc team. Slayer on the other hand has gone on record as saying uga is the best team out there. If you were watching the same game as me and don't wear the homer glasses slayer has you would agree uga isn't close to being that good. They will lose more than yall think.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Volsux isn't even relevant. Y'all just fell out of the Top 25.



Just like I predicted... All is right in the World!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just like I predicted... All is right in the World!



Not with the way we played today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No not exactly. I haven't called for 10rc to win but 8 games. The ou game doesn't effect us in the sec. I know for a fact we are not a nc team. Slayer on the other hand has gone on record as saying uga is the best team out there. If you were watching the same game as me and don't wear the homer glasses slayer has you would agree uga isn't close to being that good. They will lose more than yall think.



Poor little Vol... Put me on his ignore list but yet, I come up in 3/4 of his posts...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not with the way we played today.



Wrong.. 2 Tennessee teams loose at home in the same day..


----------



## tcward (Sep 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No not exactly. I haven't called for 10rc to win but 8 games. The ou game doesn't effect us in the sec. I know for a fact we are not a nc team. Slayer on the other hand has gone on record as saying uga is the best team out there. If you were watching the same game as me and don't wear the homer glasses slayer has you would agree uga isn't close to being that good. They will lose more than yall think.



They won't have a loss to your bunch of orange clowns..


----------



## tcward (Sep 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummm... Cough cough... How did your choke of a game go?



Choked is right. Ol' Butch sorta had a "Sooner" red glow in his face.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 13, 2015)

Guys, it sucked.  We will again be an 8-10 win ball club.   And as long as we play the style offense we play, it will always be that way.  Someone said it earlier about Kentucky's qb, if we had a mobile/dual threat qb then we could be talking about something.  But as long as we run the pro style/pocket passer system(if we can even pass), we WILL NOT do anything.  Don't get me wrong, it is great for player development and getting them into the NFL; but it doesn't translate into college football championships.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 13, 2015)

Unless they get something figured out at qb; then losses this year will be to Alabama, Tennessee, and GT; and I think one more, but it could be anyone left - that's the problem.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

LEGHORN said:


> but it doesn't translate into college football championships.






Tell that to Bama...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2015)

They played like that to lull South Carolina to sleep and to see how many stupid comments we could get from Butch's Boys.  Looks like at least the 2nd part of the plan worked to perfection!


----------



## The Go Dawg (Sep 13, 2015)

My couple takeaways from the game:
1. Lambert is not the answer to our QB position.  I doubt we will be winning any big games with him behind center.
2. Receivers have shown me nothing that would indicate they are going to help out QB Lambert.
3. The defense looks solid.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

The Go Dawg said:


> My couple takeaways from the game:
> 1. Lambert is not the answer to our QB position.  I doubt we will be winning any big games with him behind center.
> 2. Receivers have shown me nothing that would indicate they are going to help out QB Lambert.
> 3. The defense looks solid.
> Go Dawgs!



I agree 100%. I do think we have talent at receiver though. I think we have a lot of youth there and that will get better as we go. I think Vandy wanted the game more as they always give us all they got but our D said no way! Like I said earlier in years past our D would have found a way to lose this game. In years past our D would have been gassed in the 2nd quarter. This team is different and if we can find a way to get the QB's going we'll be ok. Thats a BIG IF....


----------

